# Veterans Day 2012



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you to all of the veterans who have served in the military. I am so proud of our soldiers, past and present. Thank you also to the families of these soldiers, you've also made a sacrifice and have given your support to the bravest people representing our country.

I read this poem in our newspaper. It caught my attention being that it's titled "Crows". I read the tribute/intro and poem and thought it was so nice I wanted to share it with you on Veterans Day. The more I read it, the more interpretation I have.

November 10, 2012 Pittsburgh Post Gazette

*CROWS*

By Bob Keller 
_My father, Bob Keller, grew up in La Monte, Mo., a tiny rural town surrounded by farms and forests. He fought in the Philippines during World War II, receiving a Bronze Star for his service, and became a nuclear physicist and a career Air Force officer, never returning to La Monte except for family visits. My father loved literature and poetry and he wrote all the time, especially in retirement. I think of him often, and enjoy reading his poems, prayers and essays. I think of him every Veterans' Day and read his poem "Crows." I offer it here in memory of my father and in honor and memory of veterans everywhere. -- _*Cynthia K. Richey*

There's a sudden stillness to the woods
Once the sentinel crows are gone.
Yet woods are where the crows can stay;
Boys will grow and go away,
I know now -- but didn't then --
Those woods I'd never see again.
The world would soon make its demand
That I go to a jungled land.
While those jungle days are most forgot,
The cry of crows is surely not.
And woods remembered as they used to be,
Where nothing intrudes on the crows and me.
-- *Bob Keller*

Cynthia K. Richey is director of the Mt. Lebanon Public Library.
First Published November 10, 2012 12:00 am


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Thank you, for posting Tina


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Not always a fan of poetry but that one is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. And it is not just the military that needs to be thanked. It is people like you that deserve our thanks also.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

As a former US Air Force Pararescue Jumper, I would like to Thank You for your civic service too! It takes a drive and desire to do some of the things that the military and civilian forces do. Many have given the ultimate sacrifice so that we can afford to live the life that we enjoy. On this day, and every day, we should remember.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

All gave some, some gave all. Thank you Veterans.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the poem. I often wonder what goes on in the minds of Veterans. How they keep their secrets to themselves. I appericate when they can share them with us. Thank you to everyone who has served.

Last year at this time my husband was over in the middle east, and I posted this, one of my favorite videos. This year his is safe at home, (if living with me can be considered safe) but I want to post it again for those not home.






Edit: Last year when I watched this video, which I've seen a hundred times, I bawled like a baby. I figured it was because my husband was gone. I just watched it again, with Rick in the next room watching football, and tears started streaming down my cheeks. Excuse me, I have to go give my soldier a big hug.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme, thank you for sharing. That brings tears of pride that we have men and women, both military and non-military, who step up for us. Thanks and prayers to you men and women and the families who stand behind you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you Copchick for posting that wonderful poem....it really is haunting and beautiful....and Scareme for that video....I just love Toby Keith and how he always keeps our soldiers in mind in his songs. Thanks to all our military past, present and always and special love sent out to my Daddy, who was a Navy gunner, who passed away 25 years ago....he is still and will always be my hero......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just throwing in some nerd info here. This was the first Vets Day with no living WWI Vets. I find it hard to wrap my mind around what anyone's thoughts would be in a war, but what these guys must have gone through. They fought in a war where they still used horses, and were treated for their medical injuries later in life with MRI and CT scanners. They drank milk from hand milked cows and delivered in metal cans, and talked on cell phones. They fought in a war at a time when women didn't have the right to vote, and saw women go on to become leaders in countries around the world. I'm a big nerd, but these things just amaze me.


----------

